# Edward Sheriff Curtis



## Dalia (Feb 28, 2017)

* Bonsoir à vous,*




.His pictures leave me dreamy. This is one of the few products that honor the New World. Mi-Indiana Jones, Mid-Jack London and for good measure with a third "Mi" of Dance with the Wolves.
A complete autodidact, who made his own machine to steal images. As an 18-year-old apprentice photographer, he became an explorer, who never ceased to survey North America from 1907 to 1930 to collect precious testimonies of a civilization and a people who were dying. And explorer, he will become an ethnologist, better: humanist! All this without knowing the Greek, the Latin and the wear and tear of the bottoms of panties on the gloomy college benches. The American miracle, the real one, that allowed to dream everything, before the subprimes, the pension funds and the dictatorship of the Standard & Poor's and the Lehman Brothers.
80 tribes visited during more than 125 voyages, 40,000 shots made over 30 years, not to mention drawings, recordings and films.

that delivers the equally incomparable work of this great "pec" of Felix Arnaudin who has likewise captured the last shudders of the Life of the Grande Lande de Gascogne, when the horizon could be seen as far as the eye could see, without the forest hiding the tree.
The two types resemble each other physically and both use the most rudimentary material without pixels, super-zooms, electronics, but with the two essential ingredients of photographic genius: the glance and the art And the desire to tell something that makes sense. Both have long remained unknown and misunderstood.






*http://www.ina.fr/video/BX00001285993/l-ecrivain-ethnologue-felix-arnaudin.fr.html**#*
There is in their clichés that humanity, that sensibility, that intelligence of the other that binds the photographer and his subject. Curtis loves the Indians. He photographs them not only as specimens, fair phenomena or mannequins.
One feels desirous of beauty, not of folklore, of interior beauty and of grasping the soul of those whom it looks and fixes on the plate. All this at a time when "the only good Indian is a dead Indian", at best a barefoot famish, lazy and alcoholic, or worse, the "objected" of the good white civilizer.

































LA BREGA: Edward Sheriff CURTIS


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 28, 2017)

You would be surprised how stupid and superstitious most Native Americans still are.

Some of them have found real jobs in the US economy.

But a lot still sit on their reservations in their prefab homes and mobile homes and dream about the land that used to be theirs while they make beads and jewelry for the Whites.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 28, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> You would be surprised how stupid and superstitious most Native Americans still are.
> 
> Some of them have found real jobs in the US economy.
> 
> But a lot still sit on their reservations in their prefab homes and mobile homes and dream about the land that used to be theirs while they make beads and jewelry for the Whites.


My mother is a Native Ironquois, she is a wonderful woman ... she has a joie de vivre and she feels things just like me and her mother.
She knows the value of things, she was poor in her family and my father gave her a roof and childrens.
But she has not changed for all that, she loves nature above all and life for her is something we live at the moment.
She does not seek wealth but the happiness of living the moment.


----------

